# Trouble with sighting in Weatherby Vanguard



## snap11yz (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm having trouble sighting in my Weatherby Vangaurd 300 win mag. I have an NCstar scope 4-16x50 i believe which may be the problem, its not an expensive scope by any means but I though it would work with the leopold rings I have for the gun. I have trouble keeping the scope rings tight no matter how much I tighten them it seems but even when they are tight, the accuracy simply isn't there. The gun is only a month old and I clean it just like my howa 308. Is a 300 win mag just too much for a $150 scope? Is there a decent scope for under $300 assuming thats the problem? Suggestions? Thanks


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

For scope mounts this is what I do and have never had a problem with them coming loose.

Base, Clean screws and reciever holes, apply a small amount of BLUE Loctite to the threads of the screw, product #242, (DO NOT use the red stuff) then tighten them down, if you have a torque wrench torque them to 25 INCH lbs.

Ring screws, clean well and apply a thin coat of light oil. (Do not use loctite) these can be torqued to 15 INCH lbs for aluminum rings, 20 INCH pounds for steel rings.

If you use a torque wrench make sure that it is INCH pounds, not foot pounds.

As to the scope, get rid of it, NCstar scopes are next to worthless. There are many quality scopes out there in that $300 range. I prefer Nikon, look at the Buckmaster line, Sightron are good, the Bushnell elite 3200 series can be found in that range and should work too.

There are many that I didn't mention.

Check places like The Optic Zone, SWFA, Optics Planet, etc. for pricing.

huntin1


----------



## snap11yz (Jan 15, 2010)

thanks, i was actually just looking at nikons, youve been most helpful sir


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

It's got to be a scope problem. Vanguards are good shooters.


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

I had a Vangaurd just long enough to bench 6 boxes of shells thru it. It was the worse shooting gun I've ever owned. I took it back to Scheels and told them where to put thier Vangaurd.


----------



## snap11yz (Jan 15, 2010)

hey guys,
i do appreciate the help. i have several service sniper buddies tell me that i shouldnt even consider $500 or less scopes. i don't understand the difference. i had a $200 scope that would be true at 500+. ive heard the vanguard is as accurate as a R700 then a couple of people said that it was way off target. im am not getting why my brother can pick an acorn out of a squirrels mouth at 200 yards and i cant get this thing sighted in a 100. is it a common problem for the "internal workings" of the scope to not keep in tact with a 300 win mag? should i just give in the the rem 700 with a leupold?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

cheap scopes have ****ty internals and will fall apart and not hold zero. when it come to optics you get what you pay for. look at the vortex viper line of scopes. better glass than leupy and the best cs in the buisness,


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

you say the rings won't get tight. are you sure they ar'nt for a 30mm tube???


----------

